# duelling car hire firms



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi All: I am looking at the prices from 2 car hire firms...RecordGo and CarJet..They both seem to offer quite good prices..around 70 euros for 7 days. Does anyone have any experience with these firms? Or any advice as to other car hire firms in the Malaga area? Thanks!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tigersharkjs said:


> Hi All: I am looking at the prices from 2 car hire firms...RecordGo and CarJet..They both seem to offer quite good prices..around 70 euros for 7 days. Does anyone have any experience with these firms? Or any advice as to other car hire firms in the Malaga area? Thanks!!



We used malagacar.com when we first arrived, they were very competitive

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

tigersharkjs said:


> Hi All: I am looking at the prices from 2 car hire firms...RecordGo and CarJet..They both seem to offer quite good prices..around 70 euros for 7 days. Does anyone have any experience with these firms? Or any advice as to other car hire firms in the Malaga area? Thanks!!



Just as a note, as long as you are aware that Carjet isn't a car rental company. You book a car with them and they make arrangements with whoever they see fit. So you have no control over which company you actually use.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

....... and unless its changed Recordgo are based under the airport so you have to wander around to find their booking desk and then go looking for the car they're give you.

malaga car pick you up outside of the airport in their minibus and take you to their office and the car is waiting for you


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Jo and Stravinski...Uh, NO, did not know that about CarJet..Thanks so much for your responses. I'll have a look at malagacar.


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi again..just checked out malagacar, Jo..They are even less than the other 2 I mentioned, and specify "great customer service", "NOT a car hire broker"..gosh, glad I asked. I appreciate both of your responses.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I didnt say too much, but I used Carjet once and booked a diesel car. When I arrived at the airport I was asked by the car hire co for extra for a diesel car, and despite protesting I had to pay it. When I returned to the UK I complained and asked for a refund. It never materialised iirc


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

I have used Carjet for many years and have never had a problem with any of the firms that they put me with, also on most occasions I was given a free upgrade. 

I always pay the 20 euros for the full insurance upgrade as I don't want any nasty surprises when I open my credit card bill. 

What I do object to is the lack of full/full fuel arrangements. On my last trip I was charged 90 euros for a full tank of diesel on a full/empty deal. The Dutch guy at the next desk recieved a full/full deal, when I queried this I was told that it was dependent on the broker used. 

So there are full/full deals out there, does anyone know who offers them?


----------



## MRVT (May 17, 2008)

Have never had a problem with Car-Jet in 5 years of using them and many rentals. 
The full/full deal is more likely down to the end hire company. We had a car last week through CarJet at Valencia Airport, the hire co was Auriga, and that was a full/full deal


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Stravinsky: Off topic, but I HAVE to tell you how much I LOVE your photo!! How did you get the cat to pose like that??


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

tigersharkjs said:


> Hi Stravinsky: Off topic, but I HAVE to tell you how much I LOVE your photo!! How did you get the cat to pose like that??


Thats nothing, you should have seen it the following morning!


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

tigersharkjs said:


> Hi All: I am looking at the prices from 2 car hire firms...RecordGo and CarJet..They both seem to offer quite good prices..around 70 euros for 7 days. Does anyone have any experience with these firms? Or any advice as to other car hire firms in the Malaga area? Thanks!!


Hi I don't know what size of car you are looking at but if you Google booking center online you'll find a Peugeot 308 for a week at Euros 58.94 another cheap car hire firm, Google, do you Spain car hire, I believe the prices are all inclusive.
I have not tried these firms personally but have booked my summer hire with the first company, 29 days and the rate was very good. Carjet and All inclusive car hire are the same firm just a different name and are a broker.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

decgraham said:


> Hi I don't know what size of car you are looking at but if you Google booking center online you'll find a Peugeot 308 for a week at Euros 58.94 another cheap car hire firm, Google, do you Spain car hire, I believe the prices are all inclusive.
> I have not tried these firms personally but have booked my summer hire with the first company, 29 days and the rate was very good. Carjet and All inclusive car hire are the same firm just a different name and are a broker.


The prices for 'Do You Spain' look really good, however I emailed them and asked if they offered the insurance upgrade to cover all eventualities, so far I haven't had a reply.

This does worry me as I have heard of people receiving their credit card accounts and finding a massive charge. When challenged the car hire firm tells them that it's in respect of underside damage when they are 100% certain that they did nothing of the sort.


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

crookesey said:


> The prices for 'Do You Spain' look really good, however I emailed them and asked if they offered the insurance upgrade to cover all eventualities, so far I haven't had a reply.
> 
> This does worry me as I have heard of people receiving their credit card accounts and finding a massive charge. When challenged the car hire firm tells them that it's in respect of underside damage when they are 100% certain that they did nothing of the sort.


I've booked this summer with BCO and the car will come from AurigaCrown at Alicante Airport, I have had cars from AurigaCrown for the last 4 years through various brokers (BCO is most definitely the cheapest, even had this confirmed by another broker!) and never had a problem. In fact last summer I had an accident in my hire car and all I had to pay for was the “crystal” (windscreen) as it was broken (the car wasn’t in good shape either) However, if I’d taken out an additional €20.00 policy with AurigaCrown, which is valid for 30 days, it would have covered me for the windscreen and the tyres. When they replaced the car I paid the extra €20.00 just in case and will do so in the future.

If you’re worried about extra charges perhaps you could take pictures of the car when you return it holding the day’s newspaper just for proof that the car was fine when you returned it??

Good luck with what ever decision you take.


----------



## tigersharkjs (Sep 19, 2008)

Again, many thanks to all respondents!! We usually don't rent a vehicle, as we love to walk, use public transport, etc. However, this time we are being joined by a couple of sisters (Portuguese, but live in Providence, R.I.) one of whom is 70, the other 63..They are not super keen long distance walkers. Also, we went on a very dinky bus tour to Ronda last year,terrible "guide", had minimal time to explore on our own..I figure renting a vehicle will ultimately cost less than the 4 of us paying for even one "tour", and give us freedom! Today, I will diligently compare rates..taking into account insurance. I don't care to have damage worries hanging over my head the whole time..haha


----------

